# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Кастрюля на 40л с краном

## добжик

Советская эмалированная с краником используется для воды, можно использовать при изготовлении вина. 500грн. Котовского  есть ещё сковородки советские тяжёлые не известно или чугун по 50грн Вложение 13368362

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## EIZEN

могу  предложить 250 гр

----------


## добжик

Ап 300грн.

----------


## добжик

Ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

Кастрюля в продаже 300грн. Есть сколы эмали внутри.

----------


## добжик

ап

----------


## добжик

Ап 200грн

----------


## парамоновна

Кастрюля в наличии?
С учетом цен на топливо что то уступите?

----------


## добжик

Забрали

----------

